# [SOLVED] Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet



## johnash (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi!

I've searched as best I can and have not found a solution.

I have Wimax Internet access here in Spain. The providers also set up a TP-Link router for me to provide Wifi Internet access round the house.

I have a problem with the speed of the Wifi and am now trying to upgrade the Wifi to 802.11n which my current router does not provide.

I have bought a Tenda W307R and am getting stuck trying to set it up. My Wimax provider told me this:-

"_configure the new router in 'AP' mode. Do not use the WAN 
socket, connect the ethernet cable that comes from the antenna to one 
of the Switch ports (labeled 1 to 4 in most routers) and the other 
wired computers here too.

Have the DHCP server of the router deactivated, as the antenna has a 
DHCP server itself. And configure the router with ip 192.168.1.100 
netmask 255.255.255.0

This way the router doesn't act as a router itself, it only broadcasts 
your internet connection in your home. The real router is the antenna, 
so there is no need of plugging another one in your local network_"

I cannot find an AP mode on the router. Once I set the ip address to 192.168.1.100 in "LAN Settings" (its default is 192.168.0.1) I cannot not then "talk" to the router from my browser (whilst setting it up, I have only the LAN cable to my PC connected). I have had to do a reset to system defaults to get back to where I was. (I also tried setting it up with the cable to the Wimax box with the same result).

Any advice to get me step 1, and then further, would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*

lets see an ipconfig /all from the main router supplied by the ISP 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together

* Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post 

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnash (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*

OK. Thanks. Here are results from ipconfig /all


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Herbert
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-82-51-7A-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-61-86-C5-C0-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e5f6:8ab8:a17e:4d86%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.248(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 01 October 2011 18:57:50
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 October 2011 18:57:49
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 239100294
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-07-8D-F6-40-61-86-C5-C0-AA
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
172.16.4.1
8.8.8.8
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{94DD4FF7-96C2-4CBA-9757-33561BE2D56B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AD1BD5C3-0009-4F63-AFCF-D78E4DC3A6AF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73b8:1412:dc3:3f57:fe07(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1412:dc3:3f57:fe07%14(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*

if you set the defaulkt gateway on the 2nd router as 192.168.1.100 
then you should be able to log into the router using that IP in a web browser


----------



## johnash (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*



etaf said:


> if you set the defaulkt gateway on the 2nd router as 192.168.1.100
> then you should be able to log into the router using that IP in a web browser


Thanks. I tried it again and, again, I could not log onto the server. But, I then remembered I'd read somewhere that the PC should be rebooted after changing the router address. As this had not been necessary with the other router, I had not tried that,

Now I have (reboot that is) and I can now log on with the new IP address. So a major step forward. Thank you so much.

I will now test it out tomorrow, having disabled the DHCP server and report back. It's now my bed time. So adios till tomorrow. I can now go to bed with a smile on my face and not dream of failing routers! Thanks.


----------



## johnash (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*

OK. It worked. As I said, the stumbling block before was that I had not rebooted the connecting PC after changing the IP address on the Router. I have not found it necessary to disable DHCP. The WAN connection was ignored and both cables (PC LAN and connection to WIMAX) were plugged into 1-4 LAN ports on the router.

Thank you for your rapid and helpful support! Invaluable.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Tenda W307R - WIMAX Internet*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

